# Want Want Want



## gertvanjoe (1/8/15)

Isn't she a beauty !


----------



## Deckie (1/8/15)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/clearomisers/products/kangertech-subtank-mini-v2-authentic

Try here..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (2/8/15)

did not realise it would be that much


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/8/15)

You can also get them here:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...ini-clearomizer-22mm-black?variant=4042148931

It is really worth the money.


----------



## Noddy (2/8/15)

@gertvanjoe I also used protank mini, and an aero tank 2. After buying a subtank nano, I absolutely cannot use those old tanks anymore. My subox mini kit is in the mail. Here is a bargain for you http://www.ecigssa.co.za/very-new-subtank-nano-and-nunchaku.t13799/


----------



## Silver (2/8/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> You can also get them here:
> 
> http://savapegear.co.za/collections...ini-clearomizer-22mm-black?variant=4042148931
> 
> It is really worth the money.



Hi guys

I have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" forum - so vendors can reply directly if they so choose.

@SAVapeGear - while I admire your enthusiasm and being on the ball on a Sunday (nogal) - please be aware that punting of your own products is not allowed on the general forums. You may only do that in your own sub-forum. In future, such posts may be deleted without notice. Please respect this rule in future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" forum - so vendors can reply directly if they so choose.
> 
> @SAVapeGear - while I admire your enthusiasm and being on the ball on a Sunday (nogal) - please be aware that punting of your own products is not allowed on the general forums. You may only do that in your own sub-forum. In future, such posts may be deleted without notice. Please respect this rule in future.


Thanks for moving it to the correct place.Sorry about this.Wont happen again.Just tried to help.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (2/8/15)

but the black, she is so beautiful ...


----------

